# too much power for blower?



## SlowRider22 (Oct 17, 2013)

This is more of a hypothetical situation for the time being, but still one that I like to learn about...

I have a 24inch Ariens Snowthro with a 7hp tecumseh motor. If I were to buy and replace the tech motor with a new motor (10 or 11 horsepower perhaps), would I have to strengthen any part of the the blower's drivetrain? Such as the belts, pulleys, friction plate, or anything like that


----------



## SlowRider22 (Oct 17, 2013)

Just realized I forgot to add something:

What I'm trying to ask is if the new motor would be too much power for a blower which is designed for a lower hp-rated motor, and if it would cause problems? Thanks


----------



## GustoGuy (Nov 19, 2012)

SlowRider22 said:


> This is more of a hypothetical situation for the time being, but still one that I like to learn about...
> 
> I have a 24inch Ariens Snowthro with a 7hp tecumseh motor. If I were to buy and replace the tech motor with a new motor (10 or 11 horsepower perhaps), would I have to strengthen any part of the the blower's drivetrain? Such as the belts, pulleys, friction plate, or anything like that


 Why would you need 10 or 11hp on only a 24 inch Snow Blower? You could get by quite well with a good running 7hp engine. also an impeller kit can help a lot as well. Is your Tecumseh running poorly? If it is you could swap to a Honda clone which would bolt right up directly using the same mounting holes as the 7hp Tecumseh. I ended up getting a 7Hp HF 212cc Predator and it out powered the original Tecumseh by quite a bit more than the 2 extra horsepower would suggest. Since it is an OHV engine it will have a lot more torque than the Tecumseh flat head. I replace my 5hp Tecumseh with this engine and put in an impeller kit and here it is in action against 11 inches of snow. It was a bit of a difficult swap because the Tecumseh was a 2 shaft engine and the Predator is a single shaft. Is your engine a 2 shaft engine?
Mtd Yardmachine 5/22 repower with Harbor frieght Pedator 212cc ...


----------



## powerwrench (Aug 29, 2013)

no you would not have to strengthen any thing. with adding a bigger engine you can put bigger pulleys so it can throw farther and drive faster but with a bigger motor it might not fit so make sure you messier the new motor to see if it will fit.


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

Been there. Done that. Wouldn't really recommend it though. Here is a 11 HP Greyhound sitting on a 24" Ariens. The bigger engine had to be moved back a bit which made the front end pretty light. The engine was taller so the belt cover had to have the top cut off and a new piece of flashing screwed to it. The 11 HP engine also used a lot of gas for as small as the blower was. I did manage to chew up the auger gear box, but I think the gears were already damaged before the conversion and I was really abusing it when it let go.

It has since been replaced with the 212cc Predator and that engine works just as good and doesn't have the issues of the 11 HP.

Both setups had an impeller kit and an upsized pulley to spin the impeller at around 1300 RPM vs the stock 1000 RPM.

*BEFORE*

































































*AFTER*


----------



## SlowRider22 (Oct 17, 2013)

GustoGuy -
Like I mentioned before, this is merely a hypothetical situation. The blower and motor are in great condition, can throw snow quite well...I'm just looking into this because I can use a new project to work on. I think it would be cool to have that power much power on a smaller machine.
I actually haven't taken off the belt cover since I replaced the belt in about a year, so I can't say for sure if it's a single or dual shaft... but I'm leaning towards a single shaft.

Powerwrench-
Thanks for the input, I appreciate it

Shryp-
Nice build, I like the pics that you posted. I'm not too concerned with gas consumption. If I do go with a larger motor, how much larger of a pulley can I attach to the shaft to see a benefit, and where should I buy one to support the extra power/torque?


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

I bought my pulley for the 212cc here.
Pulleys & Idlers | Lawn Mower Parts | MFG Supply

For the 11HP I bought it at a local Tractor Supply Company.

I have no idea what would be too much.

For the fuel consumption it was suggested that maybe I go way overboard on the size of the pulley and then run the engine at around half speed. That will save on some gas and still keep the impeller RPM around normal. It would also give me some overhead on top if I really want to open her up and see what she would be capable of.


----------



## nt40lanman (Dec 31, 2012)

I put a 10hp on my 24's Ariens. It's a 2 belt machine so I changed pulleys to get more auger speed and it throws awesome!!!


----------



## SlowRider22 (Oct 17, 2013)

Shryp said:


> I bought my pulley for the 212cc here.
> Pulleys & Idlers | Lawn Mower Parts | MFG Supply
> 
> For the 11HP I bought it at a local Tractor Supply Company.
> ...


Running a larger pulley to maintain RPMs with a lower throttle...now that's quite the interesting notion. I'll have to tinker around with that


----------



## GustoGuy (Nov 19, 2012)

SlowRider22 said:


> Running a larger pulley to maintain RPMs with a lower throttle...now that's quite the interesting notion. I'll have to tinker around with that


 Only if you have enough torque from your engine can you run the engine slower with a larger auger pulley. I put on a 3 inch pulley to the auger and at top speed on the engine the snow flies out like a geyser. The torque peak is about 2200 rpm on the Predator so if I go with less rpm's than that I will have a performance hit. I like it and you do not want to put too many rpms into the impeller and augers because you could wear out your worm gear or gears or break your case. I would say it is safe to increase rotation speed by 10 to 15 % over stock speed with out causing any problems. If you go over board and double your rotation speed you could have problems and break your blower.


----------



## Blue Hill (Mar 31, 2013)

Shryp said:


> Been there. Done that. Wouldn't really recommend it though. Here is a 11 HP Greyhound sitting on a 24" Ariens. The bigger engine had to be moved back a bit which made the front end pretty light. The engine was taller so the belt cover had to have the top cut off and a new piece of flashing screwed to it. The 11 HP engine also used a lot of gas for as small as the blower was. I did manage to chew up the auger gear box, but I think the gears were already damaged before the conversion and I was really abusing it when it let go.
> 
> It has since been replaced with the 212cc Predator and that engine works just as good and doesn't have the issues of the 11 HP.
> 
> Both setups had an impeller kit and an upsized pulley to spin the impeller at around 1300 RPM vs the stock 1000 RPM.


Shryp, the after shots look like it just rolled off of the showroom floor. Awesome restoration and great attention to detail. Wow.


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

Blue Hill said:


> Shryp, the after shots look like it just rolled off of the showroom floor. Awesome restoration and great attention to detail. Wow.


Thanks. It wasn't perfect and has some scratches now, but the pictures are small enough they don't show.


----------

